# Florida divorce



## tbgunn (Sep 27, 2012)

Can someone please tell me how to begin the divorce process for someone living in Florida?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Talk to a lawyer in Florida?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

